# Holzma



## Johzen (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi,

I need help about an error, *Error 40: Emergency Stop* 

All emergency stops were checked, reset, and pulled up(back to off position).

What else could be the possible problem here?

Best Regards,
Johzen R.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome to the club. Could you fill in the missing blanks of what equipment the Error 40 is on? Try unplugging the equipment for 30 minutes and see if the electronics will reset.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Are you running a PC controlled machine? If so, the first thing I always do is minimize your operating program (ours runs "Cutrite") and shut down & reboot the CPU thru the control panel. Restart in "safe mode" ad see if this clears the error. 
You might also check that there is not a piece of trim-off jammed anywhere in the beam mechanism. That will throw the emergency stop. 
Any more info you could provide would be helpful...


----------



## Johzen (Aug 20, 2013)

Steve Neul said:


> Welcome to the club. Could you fill in the missing blanks of what equipment the Error 40 is on? Try unplugging the equipment for 30 minutes and see if the electronics will reset.


Hi Steve, thank you. This is a Holzma HPP 250. Running Windows XP with a CADmatic 3.0 interface. We have tried turning the machine on and off. Cut off all the power going in. Retstarted, and voila! Nothing. 



BZawat said:


> Are you running a PC controlled machine? If so, the first thing I always do is minimize your operating program (ours runs "Cutrite") and shut down & reboot the CPU thru the control panel. Restart in "safe mode" ad see if this clears the error.
> You might also check that there is not a piece of trim-off jammed anywhere in the beam mechanism. That will throw the emergency stop.
> Any more info you could provide would be helpful...


Yes. I will try going into safe mode, but I don't think that will do much difference.

I forgot to mention, we have also checked the beam mechanism, but the error was still there.

Thank you very much guys, your suggestions may not be enough to fix it. But atleast I know this community is active.


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

We run an HPP 350 in the shop I work in. It's like having another employee when it's problem-free, but can be a real bear to troubleshoot. 

You can also try accessing the contacts in each of the emergency stop switches and cleaning them with a can of electrical contact cleaner. Kill the power when you do this. 

Also, there are several places in the machine where you will find "PLC cables" which allow the PC to communicate with the saw's internal hardware. It is a blue-ish cable with a black plastic end, and on the end is a little red sliding switch with an "on/off" positioning. There will be one coming out of the PC's tower, going to the saw's KBB II modules (found above blade change door on front of saw). If the switch is in "on" position, flip it to "off" to reset it. Wait about 10 seconds and switch it back to its previous position. Do this with each switch you find until you've reset them all, and do this with the control voltage off. 

When we get really stumped and the saw is down for more than 5 or 6 hours, it begins to really affect production. At this point I'll call Stiles (who we bought the saw from) or Holzma for tech support. If the saw isn't under warranty you'll be charged for the call though, I believe.


----------



## Johzen (Aug 20, 2013)

BZawat said:


> We run an HPP 350 in the shop I work in. It's like having another employee when it's problem-free, but can be a real bear to troubleshoot.
> 
> You can also try accessing the contacts in each of the emergency stop switches and cleaning them with a can of electrical contact cleaner. Kill the power when you do this.
> 
> ...


The story here, before the Emergency Stop error, the CPU of the PC won't turn on. The CPU was just blinking orange light from the power button.

We changed the Power Supply, not the exact same specs as with the old one, but still after that, the CPU worked.

Then the Emergency Stop error popped up.

We were able to fix the Emergency Stop error, through the PLC.

But now, the problem is the BK3120 PROFIBUS - won't turn on
KL5151
KL5151
KL5151 - won't turn on
KL1408
KL1408
KL4032 - won't turn on
KL9100
KL2408 - won't turn on
KL9100
KL2408 - won't turn on
KL2408 - won't turn on
KL9010 - end

Causing these errors:
0003
0005
0007
0040
0045
0103
0151
0197
0224

We also checked the voltage coming into the cards, 24v.

Now, what do you think should we do? Does anybody know where it is best to buy new parts as listed below:
BK3120
KL5151
KL5151
KL5151
KL1408
KL1408
KL4032
KL9100
KL2408
KL2408
KL9010


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

A few things. Have you noticed any database/registry errors popping up recently? If so part of the problem is the hard drive in the PC. Cheap fix as long as you have a backup boot disc. 

Have you tried running "PLC Update"? 

We changed the BK 3120 about 6 months ago, in conjunction with the PLC card. That cleared all the error messages we were getting. Just like your situation, I would clear one error and another would pop up. Very frustrating. It was an expensive fix, however. Close to 2,000 bucks. 

We bought our parts from Stiles Machinery. Not sure where you're located, your dealer may be different.

I am by no means an expert here, but in my experience with our own problems it sounds to me like the source of your error codes lies in your hard drive/PLC card/BK 3120 module. I would not change any of the relays that you mentioned in your post above, until you've changed the BK 3120 at the very least and whatever you do, do not blow the dust out of the saw's relay cabinet with compressed air, or you'll be chasing relay errors around forever. 

Also, I would find a power supply that matches the specs of your original PCs power supply. It sounds as though the power supply and hard drive are at the root of the entire issue. Definitely consult the company you bought the saw from before you go spending several thousand dollars on replacement parts though.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Johzen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I need help about an error, *Error 40: Emergency Stop*
> 
> ...


I think you have your forums mixed up and are posting in the wrong one.

G


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I think your right. I'd bet the OP found us by searching "router".


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

jharris2 said:


> I think your right. I'd bet the OP found us by searching "router".


The guy's having a problem with a saw. Where do you suggest he goes, the tiddlywinks forum? Or perhaps the afghan knitting forum down the road a piece?


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

BZawat said:


> The guy's having a problem with a saw. Where do you suggest he goes, the tiddlywinks forum? Or perhaps the afghan knitting forum down the road a piece?


Sounds like you guys are giving great advice. Glad it's not my machine. I had some experience in a door factory and the IT guys worked as many hours as they wanted and sometimes pulling all nighters. I was the plant mgr and didn't have to give it a thought. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

BZawat said:


> The guy's having a problem with a saw. Where do you suggest he goes, the tiddlywinks forum? Or perhaps the afghan knitting forum down the road a piece?


We don't want him in our knitting forum thank you. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Johzen (Aug 20, 2013)

BZawat said:


> A few things. Have you noticed any database/registry errors popping up recently? If so part of the problem is the hard drive in the PC. Cheap fix as long as you have a backup boot disc.
> 
> Have you tried running "PLC Update"?
> 
> ...


Same thing I was thinking, I should do the "PLC Update" first. If ever that doens't work, I'm pretty sure it's the BK3120.

Thanks for the advice.



GeorgeC said:


> I think you have your forums mixed up and are posting in the wrong one.
> 
> G


This is part of woodworking, who knows, maybe someone who'll get this error might see this thread and would eventually know what to do.



jharris2 said:


> I think your right. I'd bet the OP found us by searching "router".


I saw Machine threads, wouldn't hurt to try.



BZawat said:


> The guy's having a problem with a saw. Where do you suggest he goes, the tiddlywinks forum? Or perhaps the afghan knitting forum down the road a piece?


I've tried the other forums, they say they have more than a hundred thousand subscribed members, and most tabs are about machines, guess what, nobody replied, its been a month.

As I've said, really thankful that this community is active and helpful.



Al B Thayer said:


> Sounds like you guys are giving great advice. Glad it's not my machine. I had some experience in a door factory and the IT guys worked as many hours as they wanted and sometimes pulling all nighters. I was the plant mgr and didn't have to give it a thought.
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


I can do that, pay them, no headache, but also no experience. I mean, let's say I had them fix it. But what if it happens again, let's say 5x, then I'll have to pay them 5x? Not practical.



Al B Thayer said:


> We don't want him in our knitting forum thank you.
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


I was just hoping out of the 3,000 active users everyday, one might be able to help, or have had the same problem as I'm having.


----------



## Johzen (Aug 20, 2013)

BZawat said:


> A few things. Have you noticed any database/registry errors popping up recently? If so part of the problem is the hard drive in the PC. Cheap fix as long as you have a backup boot disc.
> 
> Have you tried running "PLC Update"?
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, the PLC Update didn't work.

I will replace the BK3120.

I think this all started with the Power Supply, because all the module were working before we replaced the Power Supply.

I just don't know why the PC's power just suddenly went orange and won't turn on anymore. Would you happen to know why?


----------



## mics_54 (Oct 28, 2008)

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/index.php


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Johzen said:


> Unfortunately, the PLC Update didn't work.
> 
> I will replace the BK3120.
> 
> ...


Who knows. Moisture in the air can cause contacts to corrode, and airborne dust can work its way into circuits & relays and case them to overheat and fail. 

Whenever troubleshooting complicated machinery, I always try to start with the simplest hypothesis possible, test it, confirm/deny it, and go from there. So begin with the first symptom: the computer will not turn on. 

Is it a physical hardware problem, in this case caused by a failure in the power supply itself? Or is it a motherboard problem that will not allow the PC to power on? 

You changed the power supply and the machine booted. So the board is out. However, because the exact replacement for the power supply wasn't used, you then began to experience other errors. These machines are very sensitive to changes in voltage (current), and the power supply converts AC into DC that can then be used by the computer's circuit boards. If the circuits & relays do not receive the proper DC voltage it usually causes malfunctions, either in the form of error messages or in actual physical damage to the module. 

That said, I would absolutely start by finding the proper power supply for your machine and go from there.


----------



## Johzen (Aug 20, 2013)

Hey guys,

Everything was fixed thanks to the community, until now, unfortunately I encountered a new problem:

Now it says Error 078, would you happen to know what that error means?


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

Sorry, no clue.


----------



## SystemsX (Oct 4, 2018)

*SystemsX*



Johzen said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Everything was fixed thanks to the community, until now, unfortunately I encountered a new problem:
> 
> Now it says Error 078, would you happen to know what that error means?


How did you manage to troubleshoot error 040 ?


----------



## damnfool woodworks (Mar 18, 2018)

*Panel saw*

First call Stiles on the error codes. If it is an e-stop error then you have to take apart each stop and check continuity through each switch, safety cable on rear if equipped and incoming pressure switch. This error has nothing to due with the hard drive or the computer issues. It maybe an error with the PLC but very unlikely. Some of these machine have a safety module, it's usually green made by Pilz. On the module there are two channel leds, both LEDS must be lit to allow control voltage. This module check all overloads, estops and what ever else is in the circuit. Make sure the program fence is not up against any hard stops. If you have the schematics and a voltage meter this makes it very easy. I have been working on these for over 20 years and an e-stop error is the easiest to fix because it is always bad continuity through the circuit. If you are in the S.F. bay area then call around for Western. I am pretty much the only gig in town


----------

